# why use brushing boots?



## horseyperson (14 September 2011)

it seems to me that a lot of people use them just to look good even though their horse doesn't need them?


----------



## Jade&Syrah (14 September 2011)

We use them for protection more than anything here


----------



## MiCsarah (14 September 2011)

My boy has them on the back as he feels alot safer. When he gets stressy when ridden he worries where his legs are on kind of parts his hind legs and runs. Brushing boots seem to make him feel more secure so doesn't worry so much


----------



## Maddie2412 (14 September 2011)

i always use them when lunging and schooling as do a lot of circle work and particularly when doing advanced movements they are particularly prone to brushing accidentaly... also my tb is very close behind so vet advised me it was just safer with such tiny legs the smallest knocks cause big problems... i agree though


----------



## BBP (14 September 2011)

I only have them on to hack out following a hack where we got chased by a dog and it was biting at their legs - they had boots on at the time thankfully, but I can't help thinking about the damage that could have happened without them.  he certainly doesn't need them for any other reason out hacking.


----------



## cob&onion (14 September 2011)

I use them all round on my youngster, to protect her legs from any knocks


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (14 September 2011)

If you ever see the condition of my rear boots for big Fuzzy, then you'd know why they are worn 

Also put front ones on if going on the road - nice bright scarey ones


----------



## JANANI (14 September 2011)

From my old BHS Stage 2 training we would use them for lunging or if a horse had a tendency to knock itself. 

With my horses I generally don't bother although I did buy boots for my youngster as he was very narrow chested when I got him and tended to brush himself. Once he filled out I stopped using them.

My sis years ago used to go out with woof wear brushing boots and overreach boots (the ones that made the clicking noise) because she thought she looked cool in them. And she would admit that too. Her horse certainly didn't need them as he had a big wide chest and a long back!


----------



## Fairy Dust (14 September 2011)

I always use some form of boots/bandages.....prevention is better than cure!


----------



## Dizzydancer (14 September 2011)

I use them on my TB as he is very close infront and also like a 3 year old so when doing poles/circles he doesnt actually know where his legs are and does kick himself. He also has over reach boots on as he is short backed with long legs!!
I did however used to boot my old lad up just because everyone else did!! he didnt brush but i thought atleast now he would be safe!


----------



## MrVelvet (14 September 2011)

my youngster doesnt brush, but 4 boots are much cheaper that 4 new legs!!


----------



## Elsbells (14 September 2011)

MrVelvet said:



			my youngster doesnt brush, but 4 boots are much cheaper that 4 new legs!!
		
Click to expand...

My mare is 10, but I still boot up as I completely agree.


----------



## myfatpony (14 September 2011)

I use them when jumping, hacking and XC. I dont bother in the school. He is a Fell pony so really doesn't need them other that to protect his legs, i have found many rips and holes in the boots and i would rather they get ruined than my ponies leg.


----------

